# Deer Ribs



## smoke_chef

This is the third time I've smoked deer ribs. The first two times didn't work out so well and I decided I was done with that. resigning myself to the fact that not all meat can be smoked. I had made up my mind that the rib meat of all future deer kills would be trimmed off the day he was harvested and added to the sausage meet. Don't get me wrong... the first two sets of ribs I smoked tasted good but was tough and dry. This time, a friend asked me to give it another try with his ribs. I told him about the first two times I had a go at it. He said this ribs were saved from last seasons kill. He usually doesn't save the ribs but this was from a really big deer. If they don't turn out well, no harm no foul. He reiterated the point that he usually doesn't save the ribs any how. So, how ever they turn out is just a bonus. So, like they say, try try and try again. After thawing them out, I saw that he was right. They were much bigger than the first two. Pretty meaty infact. Even fatty. Don't get me wrong... I didn't need to trim any fat or anything. But, you could tell that this deer had plenty to eat. (He was a Nebraska deer I think he said?) Any how, the whole rack wouldn't fit on my little baby smoker so I cut the last four bones off. You can see the cut in the pic I think. If I ever run into this problem again. (As I'm sure I will... I love my smoker, it's just to dang small!) I'll cut in the middle of the rack. That should make for more even cook times. Sorry there isn't more pics. I've been having camera trouble lately. I seasoned it up with Jeff's awesome rib rub. I did a 2-2-1 at 225 which was a little long. I probably should have done 1-2-1? Also, I love the rub soooo much. I think I went a little heavy on it. The bark on the finished product was maybe to heavy? I wish I would have sprayed them with my apple juice mixture more often. I think that may have helped the bark? I normally spray my pork ribs 4 or 5 times depending on size, cut, ect... These I only sprayed twice. Overall, they turned out pretty good though. Well enough, that deer rib smoking is back on the table so to speak. It will just depend on the deer and my mood that day.


----------



## cowgirl

Smoke Chef, thanks for the post. The ribs look great! I'm going to have to give them a try again.


----------



## rbranstner

We never save the ribs from our deer either. I should maybe give it a try some time. Like you said normally they aren't saved so if I try one and it turns out good then its just a bonus. I have always been turned off from trying venison ribs because my dad said when he was young his uncles use to make them and they were horrible. But then again they didn't trim or take very good care of their venison which caused my dad to hate venison until he got older and started taking care of his own venison and found out how good it is when cared for properly. I may have to mark this on the list of things to try this deer hunting.


----------



## big-guy

Deer ribs= dog food


----------



## bluechip

I have never smoked them but yours look good. We always keep our ribs and cook a jambalaya with them at the camp and you talk about awesome eatin'...We just add a little sausage. Brown some onions, bell pepper, etc.., etc..., then throw in the sausage brown in down, then I pull it out and throw the ribs in for a while add some water and everything back in put the lid on and let it go on low for 30 minutes.....Don't open the lid....


----------



## plj

Glad it worked out for you, I wish I had a good use for deer ribs. I've tried them a few times, didnt care for them. I dont even save them anymore, the ribs from deer go out with the other bones, rib meat from bigger critters goes into the grinder.

I think it's the fat - I dont like the taste of deer fat at all, I trim it ALL off every cut.  I know some folks do like the taste, & coincidentally they are the folks who also like deer ribs.


----------



## rbranstner

plj said:


> Glad it worked out for you, I wish I had a good use for deer ribs. I've tried them a few times, didnt care for them. I dont even save them anymore, the ribs from deer go out with the other bones, rib meat from bigger critters goes into the grinder.
> 
> I think it's the fat - I dont like the taste of deer fat at all, I trim it ALL off every cut.  I know some folks do like the taste, & coincidentally they are the folks who also like deer ribs.


We are the same way. Every ounce of fat/tallow gets trown out when we butcher. I can't stant that stuff. I am going to save a few racks this year to try. I don't anticipate that I will like them but I figure I might as well give them a try so I know for sure since I just throw them out anyway. Hopefully I will get a deer either this weekend or the following.


----------



## Bearcarver

We never saved ribs either because of the fat.

Deer fat is great for making candles "ONLY".

When I was a kid I hated nearly all deer meat, because my Dad never trimmed all the fat off.

Then we kids spent most of the evening, after Supper, scraping the tallow off the roofs of our mouths with our fingernails.


----------



## dforbes

I almost always cook the ribs. I also cook something else, if the ribs turn out, good.  If not they are dog food. If you have bigger ribs they usually turn out


----------



## smoke_chef

Bluechip said:


> I have never smoked them but yours look good. We always keep our ribs and cook a jambalaya with them at the camp and you talk about awesome eatin'...We just add a little sausage. Brown some onions, bell pepper, etc.., etc..., then throw in the sausage brown in down, then I pull it out and throw the ribs in for a while add some water and everything back in put the lid on and let it go on low for 30 minutes.....Don't open the lid....


That sounds good!!


----------



## bob1961

i cut everything off the red meat from deer before freezing that i never have any bad venison at all..........bob

....


----------



## Bearcarver

bob1961 said:


> i cut everything off the red meat from deer before freezing that i never have any bad venison at all..........bob
> 
> ....


That's those Wayne & Pike county deer. Ate a few of them tasty things myself.


----------



## bob1961

did that to my 4.5 year old full rutting buck in 2004....thought it was a tender toung doe, lol.........

....


----------



## buck blaster

My mother got me hooked on deer ribs...the the way she did it was she boiled them for about an hr.this would get rid of all the fat...then smoke them for 2 hrs....very tender and no scraping fat off of you teeth.


----------



## roller

I have never smoked deer ribs but used to do them on the grill all the time. I think that they would do good using the 2-2-1 method and I will try them that way this year...They are great with cajun seasoning...

Yes I see how old this Thread is....


----------



## grabber

Bearcarver, you nailed the way I feel.  It's like I ate a candle.  Wonder if it has to do with where the deer was taken.  Northern deer need to store more fat to make it through the harsh winters, where southern deer don't need as much.


----------



## racer14ne

What do you mean by the 2-2-1 and 1-2-1 ?

Thanks


----------



## grabber

I use 3-2-1 method.  3 hrs., low and slow- 225 degrees to get smoke on them, 2 hrs wrapped in aluminum foil at same temp, than finish uncovered with sauce, if you like.  Works great for me when I use it.  Good luck.


----------

